# Tyre sealant kits..any good?



## lastminute (26 Nov 2012)

For those cars with no spare tyre, are the sealant kits any good??

..is there a problem when having the tyre repaired/replaced?

..has anyone overcome he problem...ie. found/bought a spare!


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Nov 2012)

They're great provided you don't have a puncture. They must rate as one of the most stupid ideas ever.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Nov 2012)

Apparently a lot of tyre fitters refuse to repair them after a sealant's been used.


----------



## jpt (26 Nov 2012)

They are good for nail holes but anything bigger and they are useless.

The AA have reported call outs going up by over 50% in the last few years due to no spares and only the repair kit in cars.

john


----------



## henton49er (26 Nov 2012)

I had an Audi with the tyre sealant instead of any sort of spare tyre. The only time I got a puncture, I could not get the sealant to keep the tyre inflated. When the AA man arrived, he said that the sealants were only of any use for small nail holes (or similar) in the main part of the tyre tread. As my tyre damage was in the sidewall of the tyre, he advised that it would have been liable to a blow out even if I had managed to get it to seal. His personal opinion was that the sealants should be banned as they are pretty hopeless. You are only supposed to use them to drive to the nearest QuickFit, anyway.   

Mind you, when I had a full size spare I couldn't get the alloy wheel off the car anyway; it had got hot and "friction gripped" itself to the car. Again AA were called and had to use significant force and a lump hammer to budge the wheel. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rob Platt (26 Nov 2012)

useless
hth
all the best
rob


----------



## paulm (26 Nov 2012)

I used a bicycle version on my wheelbarrow tyre that kept deflating, worked a treat, mind you I don't go much above 3 or 4mph with it, and it still squeeks :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## RogerS (26 Nov 2012)

If the new EU regs come into force then these are going to be outlawed anyway as far as I am aware.

And phil.p is correct. They should not/can't be repaired.


----------



## Mcluma (26 Nov 2012)

Very good, highly recommended

If you are caught with a puncture, and no spare wheel that is a good solution – or you are not able to put a spare wheel on (like my wife)

I had an Audi A2 in which I was able to take the small back roads to avoid the m25 daily car park situation in with that car I used a 2 year period over 5 canisters on even so much punctures – some roads are just rubbish – and yes tyre dealers will not touch a wheel with the gunk in it, sometimes they charge you extra. And no you cannot repair one after you have used the stuff

At the end I bought a spare wheel, and used that one never!!!! – sods law

Last week I used a canister on a puncture, it got me home, and to the tyre shop – again no spare tyre – a lot of new cars do not have spare tyres- so yes always carry a canister with you for these emergency situations -


----------



## Max Power (26 Nov 2012)

"Mind you, when I had a full size spare I couldn't get the alloy wheel off the car anyway; it had got hot and "friction gripped" itself to the car. Again AA were called and had to use significant force and a lump hammer to budge the wheel."

I have have the same situation Mike and had a heck of a job to get the wheel off. Is there anything you can do to alloy wheels to prevent this ?


----------



## Harbo (26 Nov 2012)

My BMW came with run-flat tyres which apart from being uncomfortable are difficult to get repaired. Most of the common tyre places will not mend them and insist on replacements.
I've replaced my back ones, so far, with normal tyres and bought a repair canister to be told by Kwikfit etc that they will not touch a wheel which has been foamed.
Have now bit the bullet and bought a spare wheel, jack etc kit!!
There was an article in the ST which said that there is a growing customer backlash against the lack of spare wheels in new cars.

Rod


----------



## lastminute (26 Nov 2012)

Thanks everyone...looks like a spare wheel is the way to go....but will carry a sealant until then.

Cheers


----------



## RogerS (26 Nov 2012)

The tyre sealants also have a 'Use By' date


----------



## Dodge (26 Nov 2012)

When I got my current land rover it was fitted with remould tyres which appeared to be delaminating.

Absolutely hating and not trusting remoulds I immediately had them replaced with good quality tyres - It transpired that the previous owner had filled each tyre with the sealer stuff before inflating under the misconception that should he get a puncture it would immediately self seal.

Quite the contrary the sealant stuff had actually attacked the rubber casing of the tyre and they were all about to blow!

Awful stuff!!


----------

